# gestion du son et jack écouteurs



## kinon (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec la prise écouteur

avec mes anciens mac le fait d'inserer un jack d'écouteur dans la prise adequate coupait le son des haut parleurs intégrés mais aussi le son de démarrage le "blong" de départ.
ceci n'est pas le cas avec mon nouvel imac  y a t il une procédure pour arriver à ce résultat car lancer le mac à minuit et avoir le blong plein pot qui reveille la maison c'est pas terrible
car évidemment les commandes clavier n'étant pas encore actives impossible d'intervenir avant le blong fatidique!
merci


----------



## kinon (11 Juin 2008)

quelqu'un peut me confirmer si le fait de mettre un jack dans la prise écouteur d'un imac neutralise les HP internes *pour le son de démarrag*e?

Merci


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2008)

Non, pas de confirmation.
Le son de démarrage passe par le ou les HP interne(s).


----------



## kinon (11 Juin 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Non, pas de confirmation.
> Le son de démarrage passe par le ou les HP interne(s).



ok merci


----------

